# VISA temporal documents to obtain the card



## KassandraSaint (Sep 25, 2015)

Buenas tardes, amigos! Have a question. I've got my visa temporal in Mexican consulate in Canada. Now planning to move to Cancun and the first thing I wanted to do is to deal with the residency card. But dont really know what to expect in migracion... Can't find any information about necessary documents to show up with... As it's only one entery visa I want to be prepared and have everything I may possibly need. So my question is - is there anyone who dealt with changing visa temporal to recidency card recently? What should I take except my passport with visa and copies of it? 
Thank you a lot for any information!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Think that's it for crossing the border. You'll get an FMM that you or someone should mark CANJE which mean you are going to exchange it for a Visa. Don't enter on a Tourist FMM. You have 30 days to register with INM in Cancun and they will tell you what you need. Proof of where you live will be one


----------



## denik12 (Oct 1, 2015)

sparks said:


> Think that's it for crossing the border. You'll get an FMM that you or someone should mark CANJE which mean you are going to exchange it for a Visa. Don't enter on a Tourist FMM. You have 30 days to register with INM in Cancun and they will tell you what you need. Proof of where you live will be one


i think this^ guy is right)


----------

